
Apple introduces the iPhone SE - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/21/iphone-se-apple-small-iphone-seo-is-fun/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11330226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11330226),
except for the ones that reference this specific article.

------
the-dude
Notice the end of the URL.

Fun.

~~~
aerovistae
?

~~~
0942v8653
[…]/2016/03/21/iphone-se-apple-small-iphone-seo-is-fun/

SEO as in search engine optimization — they're including the words "apple
small iphone" to try and raise their search engine rank.

~~~
mercer
Does that actually have any effect? I recall reading that google doesn't
really pay attention much to URL's (or meta keywords for that matter).

------
santaclaus
The article doesn't mention 3D touch -- is that out of the picture for the SE?

~~~
Jgrubb
Sorry but - from the article

"""

No 3D Touch

Sources told 9to5Mac that the reason behind this is that the front-facing
flash requires the new display tech we’ve seen on the iPhone 6s, which brings
us to 3D touch.

The flagship feature on the iPhone 6s and iPhone 6s Plus, which offers deeper
interaction with various applications on the iPhone through hard taps and long
taps, will not be present on the iPhone SE.

"""

~~~
Splines
Not an iOS user: This phone looks interesting to me - how pervasive is 3d
touch? Am I missing out on something by getting a phone missing this feature?

~~~
dep_b
I am getting used to it as in I've learned now not to press my phone too hard
anymore to accidentally trigger it. Most apps replace it by a long press
leaving only the force press home screen menus as the thing you'll miss out
on.

------
EugeneOZ
No new monitors again...

~~~
nobodyshere
There's plenty of them on the market.

